# What's in your rotation...



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2013)

of breakfast cereals? I'm a notorious breakfast cereal lover. Though I don't eat it at breakfast, ever. I could even tell you the cereal mascot backstories and histories! It's crazy. Anyway the purpose of this thread is to list your current rotation of breakfast cereals and to post again as changes occur. I always have several on hand and depending upon what's on sale it varies. 

I'll kick things off with the current lineup in order from oldest to newest:

Raisin Bran
Cheerios
Frosted Flakes
Rice Krispies
Golden Grahams x2
Coco Puffs x2

As new stuff gets added you will see say, the Golden Grahams and Coco Puffs moved to the top as new entries are added.

So, what's in your cereal rotation?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 16, 2013)

Steel Cut Oatmeal
365 brand (Whole Foods) Corn Flakes w/ Soy Milk
365 brand Morning O's (like Cheerios) w/ Soy Milk

Didn't seem strange until I typed it. :scratchhead:


----------



## panda (Jun 16, 2013)

mostly always steel cut oatmeal or grits
but do enjoy from time to time:
kashi go lean crunch
raisin NUT bran
banana nut crunch
cinnamon toast crunch (as ice cream topping, yes for breakfast, along with a cold beer)
fruit loops (childhood favorite)
apple jacks (childhood favorite)


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 16, 2013)

Special K berries
Special K chocolate
Special K chocolate and strawberry
Frosted mini whats
Mini wheats chocolate

I guess my life is really boring... Well, if I get my act together, I cut up some fruit, mix with yoghurt, and eat over a few days with a few tablespoons of some muesli mix in it. 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

Im terrible for this. I only buy about one box per year...but its usually one of:

Capn crunch
boo berry
franken berry
fruity pebbles

These are also how i named my dogs--no fruity pebbls, yet....but capn, boo, and frank.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 16, 2013)

Either one of Post's 'Great Grains' or something from Kashi. Usually too hot for oatmeal.


----------



## RobinW (Jun 16, 2013)

Unfortunately for me the kids (and i) took to some American cerials during the US years. I therefore carry packs of cereal back to Sweden from business trips....
Youngest one: Cherios Dulche di leche
Oldest: Life original
Me: Kashis Go lean crunch
Apart from these we have corn flakes and musli.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 16, 2013)

mostly raw special K's , rice crispies, with full greased fresh milk and no sugar 

sometimes lion cereals


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 16, 2013)

Wheat chex
Cracklin oat bran
Life


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 16, 2013)

Grape nuts
Cracklin' oatbran
Oh's
Quaker oatmeal squares
Life original
Chocolate lucky charms
Frosted shredded wheat
Quaker granola


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Grape nuts
> Cracklin' oatbran
> Oh's
> Quaker oatmeal squares
> ...




Oooh Life cereal is tha bomb!! Some good stuff in here.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Im terrible for this. I only buy about one box per year...but its usually one of:
> 
> Capn crunch
> boo berry
> ...




What, no Fruity Yummy Mummy?


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 16, 2013)

Oatmeal and brown rice in a shaker bottle for the drive. Gag, but good energy till lunch. When I sleep in too long I hit Mcdonalds for a egg mcmuffin.


----------



## pitonboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hot: Steel cut oats
Cold: Non frosted shredded wheat


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> What, no Fruity Yummy Mummy?


oooh....there's a mummy one?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 16, 2013)

i mostly eat Great Grains, usually either the one with pecans or the cranberry/almond one. the dates/raisins/pecans one is good, too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> oooh....there's a mummy one?



Slacker... Fruity Yummy Mummy was in the late 80s but was actually predated by Fruit Brute by about a decade...

[video=youtube_share;rIuZDftRFvg]http://youtu.be/rIuZDftRFvg[/video]


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Slacker... Fruity Yummy Mummy was in the late 80s but was actually predated by Fruit Brute by about a decade...[video=youtube_share;rIuZDftRFvg]http://youtu.be/rIuZDftRFvg[/video]


Must be just a tad older than you...I missed this one. My cereal haydays ended in the early 80's. But now I can get another dog!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2013)

What? I'm 35! You're never too old for cereal!!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 16, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> What? I'm 35! You're never too old for cereal!!!


7 years, actually...as of yesterday. I mean, that's when I stopped paying attention to new brands, commercials, etc. (I couldn't afford it for many years, actually.)


----------



## tk59 (Jun 16, 2013)

chocolate cheerios, nature valley granola, honey bunches of oats, quaker oatmeal squares, chex


----------



## labor of love (Jun 17, 2013)

some knock off cheerios i get at wholefoods bulk foods section. along with various granolas.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 17, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios with Kix and Rice Chex as backup. 
We sometimes have great grains with fruit for dinner.

Love Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------

